# Travel Agent



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello there
We live between Figueiró dos Vinhos and Pedrógão Grande. Can anyone recommend a good travel agent in Coimbra, Tomar or other convenient town? We are travelling to Namibia in January and then on to South Africa. All the internal arrangements will be taken care of by an excellent tour operator in UK whom we have used several times before. But they cannot book flights from outside UK. Therefore, we need to book independently the return flight Lisbon to Windhoek via Frankfurt. If we book online we cannot get a "through ticket" which is the safest way to travel at that time of year due to adverse potential weather conditions in Northern Europe. If we use a travel agent to book a through ticket, any flight delays and missed connections are the responsibility of the airlines, whereas booking online we have two separate tickets. Still with me? Hence the reason for needing to book through an agent.
Thanks for any assistance or advice.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Top Atlântico - Viagens e Turismo - a sua agência de viagens

A friend of a friend used the above to book a flight, they seem to have offices in Tomar, Coimbra etc....it is in Portuguese but you can translate it by right clicking your mouse and select Translate with Live Search or suchlike...

This is the Tomar office: 

Tomar 
Av. Torres Pinheiro nº 23B
2300 - 537 Tomar
Email: [email protected]
Telefone: 249320020
Fax: 249320029 

If you don't get sorted out, there is a good Travel Agents in Miranda do Corvo, let me know if you want details. You need to search on Google for 'Agencia de Viagens em Coimbra' or 'Loja de Viagens em Coimbra' 

Google


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Many thanks for your speedy reply. Miranda do Covo would be excellent as it is the closest, so I should be grateful for the details.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I have tried the telephone book for Miranda do Corvo without success.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I have tried the telephone book for Miranda do Corvo without success.


Just searched on Google and found it:

It is called: DViagem, Praça Jose Falcao, nº 44 - R/C - (3220-206) - Miranda do Corvo, Coimbra 
Telefone: 239 530 090 

It is opposite the Camera Municipal offices (and opposite where the car boot is held in summer), it is on the row of shops next to the the cafe, jewellers, estate agency, etc...right in the centre of Miranda do Corvo so easy to find. 

They seem to have offices all over Portugal, this is the home page, you need to click on 'Rede de Agencias' and it will bring the areas up if you want to check if there are any closer to you....

D-viagem - Agência de Viagens - férias, voos, hotéis, cruzeiros, costas, ski.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Many thanks. They are probably the closest but i'll check their website as well. My Portuguese should be good enough for the initial enquiry.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look at the lufthansa website. You can book through to Namibia on it. If you stick with the same airline for your while itinerary you will not have any problems. If in doubt give lufthansa a call.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you so much. I'll do that. In the past it was only Air Namibia that went from London but now they fly only from Frankfurt. So it makes sense, since Namibia was under German mandate, that Lufthansa also fly there.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Maggie...just and example

Windhoek 12:40 to Johannesburg 14:30 LH7337 Operated by South African Airways

Then JNB to FRA and on to LIS

South Arfican Airways operater the flight to Windhoek as a code share with Lufthansa. So all in all you will esentially be flying ALL THE WAY on Lufthansa!



If you look at edreams.pt it will give you an ideas of what routing you can take and costs.
Air France are not a bad option.
You will need to go to page 3 for the options on Luifthansa


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You might try and see if this link will work

Voos baratos, low cost, viagens baratas, bilhetes, passagens eDreams


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi again. Thanks for all your help. The decision will probably be to use a travel agent to book Lisbon to Frankfurt and Air Namibia direct to Windhoek which will constitute a through booking. The other flights all stop over in Johannesburg which is a real bind, only Air Namibia fly direct and the price is very reasonable. I have telephoned the agent in Miranda who seems very nice and knowledgeable.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> Hi again. Thanks for all your help. The decision will probably be to use a travel agent to book Lisbon to Frankfurt and Air Namibia direct to Windhoek which will constitute a through booking. The other flights all stop over in Johannesburg which is a real bind, only Air Namibia fly direct and the price is very reasonable. I have telephoned the agent in Miranda who seems very nice and knowledgeable.



Good news. Enjoy you trip.


----------



## Itoldacooljoke (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Maggy,

IMHO you should plan your travel online. This way you will avoid fees and comissions someone who does that for you will apply.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Itoldacooljoke said:


> Hi Maggy,
> 
> IMHO you should plan your travel online. This way you will avoid fees and comissions someone who does that for you will apply.


We have now changed our itinerary to travel first to Cape Town via British Airways all the way, booked online. The reason for wanting to use a travel agent when using TWO DIFFERENT airlines is that it is classed as a "through ticket" and if you miss the connection you are in the airlines' hands to reroute you. If you book online and miss a connection you have no come-back and are responsible for paying again for your onward flight, usually with no cover even if you have travel insurance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

there are so manay airline now that are code shared that it is easy to work the connections.

EG flight to/from Lisbon on BA also have flight number for Cathay and American Airlines and it is all the same aircraft


----------

